# Letter of good cause - Form 20



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

My 8 yo daughter unintentionally overstayed her study visa (due to reasons outside of her or my control) and VFS have advised that I need to obtain a Letter of good cause from DHA.

I have all of the proof collaborating good cause.

Anyone advise how long this process takes?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

So....I had to go to the DHA office on Harrison Street, 8th floor immigration department (and the lift wasn't working).

The application was accepted - I just had to show proof that an original renewal application had been made well in advance of the visa expiring.

And how long to get the letter?

Only 8 weeks....


----------

